# Co2 Location



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2010)

Does is matter where you put the CO2 system in a tank? I have a Fluval 305 filter and I put the CO2 on the side where the water flows back into the tank. Would it be better to put it on the side where the water is coming out of the tank or does it not matter which side it is on?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

You want to try and get as much of the co2 saturation all over the tank, so if you have good circulation it will get around to it all.

Usually place the diffuser at the bottom of the tank so it has the highest amount of saturation time. you put it below where the water comes back in that would be best i think


----------

